# Costume Help



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay. I got my Undertakers costume in the mail today. Why is it that things always look better in the pictures? First the masks hair was curly AND black and in the pictures it is straight and a dark grey. Can i straighten the hair with a straightener? Also the costume itself is extremely wrinkled can I iron it? Its sort of a velvety type material. Im sure its polyester. Also the face itself is distorted, is there a way to reshape it? I was expecting a full head mask and its more of a half or 3/4 mask since it covers the face and the top of your head. Come on people I know you guys know some tricks to make this thing better.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What brand is it?
As far as the wrinkles, a steamer does a real good job.

Have a picture?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't put to much heat on the hair or you could melt it, I would just wet it and brush it out a few times and see if that would work first, alot of hair spray also.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

If you want to press the fabric, test a bit in the back with low heat. If it's ok, then continue. It's always better to start low and work up.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

please post a picture


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> What brand is it?
> As far as the wrinkles, a steamer does a real good job.
> 
> Have a picture?


Jeff its called Dr. Phobic heres a link to it. If you zoom in on the picture you can see some of what Im talking about.

http://www.purecostumes.com/costumes/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?IdProduct=620


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I would think a straightner would be too hot, and melt the hair, and wreck the straightner. If wetting it down doesn't work try doing what girls did in the 60's to straighten their hair, try using a iron, you can control the temp then. Start with the lowest setting, and just do a very small section at a time, also could try with a thin piece of fabric between the iron and wig. Just be careful not to touch the mask area. Good luck!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Careful combing the hair. Sometimes they aren't embedded too well on the latex head masks.


----------

